# Periods, pain and insomnia



## Ellen O (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone: I was recently diagnosed with IBT. I've also had a period that has lasted 15 days!! It is still going, too.







This weekend I've been up all night with severe lower right abdominal pain -- I want so much to know what is causing it! I went to urgent care yesterday and they didn't find a cause, but gave me a perscription for vicodan. Tonight the pain is so bad I can't sleep! Should I get the vicodan perscription? I really want to know the cause of the pain. Arrrgh!I live alone, I'm 47, and I'm a little (which means VERY) freaked out.Any advice?? Ellen O.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Ellen, if your period has been around for 15 days and you are having severe pain you should probably see your gyne. It could be nothing just a pesky part of being a woman but it is definately worth a look. It could be something as simple as an ovarian cyst. Have it checked out by your gyne just to be on the safe side. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Ellen O (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks, I will. I just moved here a year ago, but I have a gyn referral. I am feeling better now that it isn't 2 a.m.! It's nice to know there are others out there who can relate! Ellen


----------

